# Colony



## Judderman (Mar 17, 2016)

Has anyone been watching this series? It is pretty good. So far well written, looks professional, and has a strong cast. It is set in the near future admist an alien occupation. However in season 1 there is very little real sci-fi elements. The alien theme sets a good background for the show but it is more of a spy and detective drama so far with some action here and there. Josh Holloway (Sawyer from Lost) is a likeable lead. Sarah Wayne Callies ably performs a similar strong wife/partner role to what she did in Walking Dead and Prison Break while Carl Weathers (Predator, Rocky) has a welcome role as a cool, old pro.

I wonder if as the aliens are introduced more the show will become more like Falling Skies (but better hopefully).

The 10th episode is out tonight.


----------



## Rodders (Mar 18, 2016)

Never heard of Colony. I will keep an eye out for it, though.


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 21, 2016)

It does have an interesting premise.


----------



## svalbard (Apr 19, 2016)

Two episodes into this and it looks like a keeper.


----------



## WaylanderToo (Apr 19, 2016)

got to be honest another one that's not grabbing me


----------



## ctg (Apr 19, 2016)

It's a very good series. One of the best post-invasion series I have seen so far. And I'm pleased it has been renewed for second series.


----------



## Droflet (Apr 20, 2016)

Yeah, it did enough to bring me back. Just hope they lift their game in season 2.


----------



## svalbard (May 2, 2016)

On episode 4 and it is keeping the interest going. Good to see Carl Weathers going strong.


----------



## Alexa (May 18, 2018)

Damn them ! We had to wait Season 3, ep. 3 to see the first alien captive, just in time to let us know their own enemies will follow them on Earth. That alien even told them the classical: *our enemy is your enemy and we are your defence*. Seriously ? What defence ? Humans are hunted and they live in colonies.


----------



## Alexa (May 18, 2018)

I'll add the promo, as this episode is the best so far in my opinion.






And the official trailer of Season 3, as some moments are also from ep. 3.


----------



## ctg (May 18, 2018)

Alexa said:


> Humans are hunted and they live in colonies.



Not all of them. You saw the nomands and their futile attempt to raid chemist. There must be more of them.


----------



## ctg (May 18, 2018)

Another thing I have to mention is that those drones, especially the new chicken walkers are far more scarier than the Dead in the TWD series. Nothing seems to be able to stop them and when they start vaporizing subjects, it's like there's no defence against it. People just go poof and all that's left is red patches littering the place. 

In the action front Colony is superb compared to Seal Team or 24. Although some of the fights are nicely choreographed they amaze me every single time.


----------



## Alexa (May 18, 2018)

I agree they are scary, so the next question raises on the spot. How can the others aliens be more scary than the current one and why they want to destroy all of them ?

I like the team of actors they have chosen for this series. They are really good.


----------



## Anthoney (May 18, 2018)

I thought about resurrecting is thread a few days ago.

Anybody have thoughts on why the drones always ignore Will?


----------



## ctg (May 18, 2018)

Alexa said:


> How can the others aliens be more scary than the current one and why they want to destroy all of them ?



The motif is still unclear. I don't trust Klicks tale about why they came. The other faction seems to be a galaxy policeman (see US and world police), and the Klicks bullies. I believe if the aliens would have come and asked us to help them, humanity would do it most likely without asking too much, because of our compassion and warring nature (for some reason we like to fight). We still don't know much about the other ones and who they might be protecting.


----------



## ctg (May 18, 2018)

Anthoney said:


> why the drones always ignore Will?



Because they are on the list. My hypothesis that they were abducted at some point and they don't remember the encounter. They showed the list in the last season.


----------



## Alexa (May 18, 2018)

ctg said:


> Because they are on the list. My hypothesis that they were abducted at some point and they don't remember the encounter. They showed the list in the last season.



Or maybe because he worked for Homeland Security and he was in their database. I don't think they will try to kill Snyder either.


----------



## Alexa (May 18, 2018)

ctg said:


> The motif is still unclear. I don't trust Klicks tale about why they came. The other faction seems to be a galaxy policeman (see US and world police), and the Klicks bullies. I believe if the aliens would have come and asked us to help them, humanity would do it most likely without asking too much, because of our compassion and warring nature (for some reason we like to fight). We still don't know much about the other ones and who they might be protecting.



I don't like bullies, so I hope the others will be actually *the good aliens*.


----------



## Judderman (Jul 10, 2018)

I quite enjoyed the first few episodes of season 3. A bit cheesy with the leader going off the rails. Also a disturbing turn towards Falling Skies type story so not looking as good as season 2 which I thought was great. But this sort of show often go up and down with time. More often down!


----------



## Alexa (Jul 10, 2018)

I will be surprised if it survives another season.


----------



## ctg (Jul 10, 2018)

Judderman said:


> I quite enjoyed the first few episodes of season 3. A bit cheesy with the leader going off the rails. Also a disturbing turn towards Falling Skies type story so not looking as good as season 2 which I thought was great. But this sort of show often go up and down with time. More often down!



It will get much better later on. I don't want to spoil anything but this isn't Falling Skies type of scenario as the Host enemies has been there for as long as what they have been talking about the Factory. Only in this season we have got hints about the backstory, while first two seasons mostly concentrated inside one colony.


----------



## ctg (Jul 12, 2018)

I am loving this latest season. They have done so much more in this one season than in the first two and with more answers you get, more questions appear. In the episode 11, you get finally to see the enemies. Also this series has gone far further than Falling Skies as it shows all aspect from the boardroom politics to close-quarter combat, while the aliens are uber powerful. 

If you haven't seen it, you can find first two seasons from the Netflix.


----------



## ctg (Jul 24, 2018)

> Bad news for fans of USA Network’s _Colony_: The sci-fi drama’s Season 3 finale is actually going to be the _series_ finale, our sister site Deadline reports. The cable network has cancelled the show, which starred _Lost_ alum Josh Holloway and _Prison Break_’s Sarah Wayne Callies.
> 
> In its first two seasons, the show, created by _Lost_ vet Carlton Cuse and Ryan J. Condal, was the No. 1 cable scripted series on Thursday nights in total viewers. After the series moved production from California to Canada — and was switched from its Thursday time slot to Wednesdays — the slight erosion in viewership that had occurred between Seasons 1 and 2 increased. Season 3 thus far has averaged 760,000 total viewers and under a 0.2 demo rating (in Live+Same Day numbers), down sharply from its sophomore run’s 814K/0.26. (Season 3 also marked the first overseen by Condal and Wes Took instead of Cuse, whose attention was taken by other projects, including his _Jack Ryan_ series for Amazon.)


 Colony Cancelled After Three Seasons


----------



## Judderman (Jul 24, 2018)

Hmm, that is sad. The first two series were great. Not sure if I will continue with the third as from what is written above it is not anywhere near any kind of end point.
The main actors are well known and probably have high salaries, so not a big surprise if it isn't doing well.
A strange thing these days that series are not often apparently written with a goal number of series. They kind of extend the story if it does well, or cut without an ending if not. Probably just 1-3 seasons max plan is the way to actually get a story aired as originally planned, with the same cast and clear sightline etc. Even then if successful the writers may be asked to somehow pad it out. Still in some way a golden tv age but there is too much competition now.


----------



## ctg (Jul 25, 2018)

The writers are paid to hash out one season at time. Not three or more. So they have no motive to do the extra work and show the producers that the show is going to get epic at the end, like it was going to happen in this case. Too bad people didn't watch it. The summer series slot was definetly the wrong choice and not explaining what is really going on in this world early on, another.


----------



## REBerg (Jun 16, 2019)

I just finished watching the third season on Netflix.
I don't think I've ever experienced an alien invasion series or film that had fewer aliens on camera. It was _Colony_'s intensely character-driven story that made the series worth watching
While the alien appearances were rare and brief, the show was not completely lacking in impressive special effects, I found the drones and walkers to be especially realistic and menacing. I would like to have seen more of the aliens who could not be seen.
I was disappointed to learn that this will likely be the end of the series. The final scene in 03.13 was such a cliff-hanger that I was certain a season 4 was planned.


----------

